
Mozilla: In the Shadow of the “Don’t-Be-Evil Bulldozer” - boundlessdreamz
http://d7.allthingsd.com/20090528/d7-interview-mitchell-baker-and-john-lilly/
======
boundlessdreamz
An Interesting View: Lilly says he likes Chrome. “Really?” asks Walt. Lilly
says yes. He notes that rival browsers like Chrome and Safari have made
Firefox better. A nice change from competing against, IE, apparently

